# Bioload of Snails?



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

My soon to be betta sorority 29 gal is treated, stocked with corys and 2 snails. I opted for black mystery snails b/c they blend in with the black sand to hide from bully bettas. (Albino corys look great against black sand!)
I noticed my male's 2.5 gal gets dirty quickly; I then realized his blue mystery snail is the bioload culprit. This is a BIG snail. I have a smaller blue mystery in the 5 gal with my 2 girls, and the water is much more stable!
The big blue snail is going in the 29 gallon.
Long way to one question:
What is the bioload of a good-sized snail in compared to a betta or cory? We are all familiar with the "one inch of fish per gallon" rule; what's the snail equivalent?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Mystery snails have a big bio load & in my research they are supposed to have 2g per snail. I have 1 in each of my 5 tanks, 5.5g, 3 10g & a 46g.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> My soon to be betta sorority 29 gal is treated, stocked with corys and 2 snails. I opted for black mystery snails b/c they blend in with the black sand to hide from bully bettas. (Albino corys look great against black sand!)
> I noticed my male's 2.5 gal gets dirty quickly; I then realized his blue mystery snail is the bioload culprit. This is a BIG snail. I have a smaller blue mystery in the 5 gal with my 2 girls, and the water is much more stable!
> The big blue snail is going in the 29 gallon.
> Long way to one question:
> What is the bioload of a good-sized snail in compared to a betta or cory? We are all familiar with the "one inch of fish per gallon" rule; what's the snail equivalent?


UGH snails..I never knew they were so messy. I added one nerite to each 10 gal betta tank, the ammonia rose within a couple of days...no snails the tanks were fine for atleast a week, one med size snail and boom, poop everywhere and ammonia spikes :/


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*The color of the snail isn't going to save it from the wrath of the bettas.*

My bettas can easliy distinguish a snail from a piece of rock/turd/etc... Any type of slight movement will get their attention when they're bored/hungry.

1 snail depending on the size can easily create 5x the waste of 1 betta depending on how much food they find to munch on.

When you talk about the size of something, you should name something so we can get an idea like a cherry, acorn or clementine.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

3 acorn sized snails now in one 29 gallon. I dropped in an algae wafer for the corys a few minutes ago; the cats nibbled on it until one snail came over & is eating the whole thing!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

BTW, my male was initially curious about the snail in his tank; no nipping but he'd bump the snail off the glass if the snail was obstructing his view, BUT, in the past 2 days, the snail actually went out of it's way to knock poor Butch in the head! He's swing his/her shell around if Butch was to close, and-wham!
The girls completely ignore their snail.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

lol yeah the snails and tetras are always agueing over the algea waffers in my tetra tanks, then you see the tetras swim away with big bellies...its rediculous...yes acorn sized snails will produce a lot of ammonia...in a 29 however it will take longer to build. I have 6 in a 20g long with 3 tetras and a crazy load of baby pond snails, the size of the tank is a big help plus the hornwort I have in there...takes the tank an extra week longer than my 10 gals to build ammonia...all depends on tank size and fish stocking et...def check ammonia levels often.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Everyone should go out and buy stock in algae wafer manufacturing co.s!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

When I used to feed (nickle/quarter sized) algae wafers I would break it up into sort of bite sized portions for the fish so they can grab a piece, take off to a secluded spot in the tank & dine.

With the cories, I would give them an additional pea sized portion of food for each fish every night to supplement whatever food they scrounged up during the day.

If you want more algae, leave your lights on more often. The stuff grows for free, but cories don't have the tools to turn it into a food like ottos & plecos do.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

No, I don't want more algae, it just seems like I have attack snails!
If they don't get enough to eat, I'm afraid they'll climb out at night and eat me!!!

I thought catfish ate algae??


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They do but personally not as good as a snail does. My snail is a cleaning machine. He cleans like a madman 24/7 unless he's suicide falling from the top of the glass xD


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone who thinks snails are slow has never seen them zip over to an algae wafer or attack a dead plant leaf!
In the various guides I've read, they all say to "remove any dead plant material immediately or it will be a mess"- well, it's hard to get it away from a good-sized snail who has decided it's dinner!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*For cory catfish......*

From what I've seen, if you drop a brine shrimp pellet & algae wafer side by side, they'll go for shrimp every time. In their natural environment, they would consume any food the top & mid dwelling fish miss that falls to the bottom.. 

Cories definitely like worms, amphipoda, crustaceans, insects, other bits of decaying fish/animals that make way to the bottom of the water. The only reason they would bother with algae is because the other small & microscopic critters that feed on it. 

I would guess plant matter is LAST on their list of foods they would want to EAT if they had a choice.

Snails serve a vital purpose in the water. They clean up dead/decaying things. I don't mind them at all.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

An interesting note- I pulled my male betta's snail from his 2.5 gal b/c I felt the snail was too large. (The water in his tank is cloudy, an I'm trying to figure out why.)
After I yanked the snail, Butch has been spending a lot of time behind the filter outtake-the one spot I can't see him. This morning, I lifted the lid to see what he's been up to back there- he's been building a huge bubble nest!!!! I'm so proud! He's never, ever built one before! Maybe he saw the snail as a predator. I still don't know the source of the cloudiness (I've done everything).


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

If I were to estimate, 1 would say that a full grow Mystery Snail easily has a bioload of 1 gallon. It never hurts to understock though. Space wise, they need 2 gallons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

In planning my 29 gallon, I've allocated 2 gallons per snail (3 snails); one gallon each for albino cory cats (6 cats); the rest is for a female betta sorority: 12 gallons, which should probably be 6 bettas (and A LOT of plants to hide in!)
Does my math work out?
(These huge snails are heros at keeping the bottom of the tank clean. I've cyled the tank; added plants, snails, then the corys. I'm going to add a few more plants (some floating), and then plan on getting the bettas Wed.)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate the edit time limit :evil:

Anyway, I love my snails. They are low care and good little cleaners. I always get a giggle when they decide to go Para-snailing! So cute :lol:

I alternate between pellets and algae wafers for my little ones. I feed them enough to give them good nutrition, but not what they need to be satisfied so they will be good little cleaners. They keep my plants looking lovely by cleaning up dead leaves and keeping algae from growing on the leaves. They are also great about snatching up little bits of food that make it to the bottom of the tank.

If I was to estimate, my largest one eats 1/4th-1/3rd a wafer or 2 Omega One Sinking Shrimp Pellets per day 6 days a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> In planning my 29 gallon, I've allocated 2 gallons per snail (3 snails); one gallon each for albino cory cats (6 cats); the rest is for a female betta sorority: 12 gallons, which should probably be 6 bettas (and A LOT of plants to hide in!)
> Does my math work out?
> (These huge snails are heros at keeping the bottom of the tank clean. I've cyled the tank; added plants, snails, then the corys. I'm going to add a few more plants (some floating), and then plan on getting the bettas Wed.)


What kind of snail? They come in different sizes and many have different bioloads even when they are the same size! :shock:

Either way, as long as you have a well planted tank (plants on all levels, proper lighting, and ferts to keep them healthy once they deplete their food reserve), that mix should be fine. What kind of females are you getting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

1 apple snail, diffusa species, has a bioload of 2.5G. This means one diffusa apple snail and 1 betta needs a 5 gal tank.

1 apple snail, cana complex, has a bioload of closer to 4G or so.

Not sure with a nerite. I have just added one to my 10L (2.65 G tank). I plan to up it to 1 100% change and 3 siphonings in between to get the snail poo. Already the bottom is covered and it's been 24 hours. Have plans to try and convert to a NPT


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Mystery Snails are minature Apple Snails. How is their bioload Silver?

I have heard that Nerite have a higher bioload than Apple Snails of the same size. Multiple sites have said this. That's why I didn't get them and went with Mystery Snails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

mystery is just another term used to describe apple snails. And trust me, apples poo more than nerites. And all snails poo more than my bettas.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Apple snails/mystery snails they are HUGE and poop a lot!!! Also, certain bettas harass them for the feelers (looks like food!).
I've decided to "trade in" my big snails for ramshorns. These snails reproduce easily, so it will add to my betta's diet; the ones too big to eat can clean the tank.
I got 6 teeny ramshorns (for free) when I set up my 5 gal w/ 2 baby girl bettas. After the 1st day, I never saw one of them again. Yum! Crunchy snail!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> My soon to be betta sorority 29 gal is treated, stocked with corys and 2 snails. I opted for black mystery snails b/c they blend in with the black sand to hide from bully bettas. (Albino corys look great against black sand!)
> I noticed my male's 2.5 gal gets dirty quickly; I then realized his blue mystery snail is the bioload culprit. This is a BIG snail. I have a smaller blue mystery in the 5 gal with my 2 girls, and the water is much more stable!
> The big blue snail is going in the 29 gallon.
> Long way to one question:
> What is the bioload of a good-sized snail in compared to a betta or cory? We are all familiar with the "one inch of fish per gallon" rule; what's the snail equivalent?


That was my original post. I tossed M1 (Butch's snail) in the big tank. Over the next day or 2, I noticed that Butch was spending a lot of time under the filter outtake. This morning I pulled the top off the tank- he had, for the first time EVER, built a huge bubble nest!!!! I guess he thought the snail might want to snack on baby bettas! I'm so proud of him! (Behind the filter outtake has absolutely no water movement. Clever fish!)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Real Mystery Snails can get up to golfball size. Apple Snails are about Baseball size or more! My friend has one that she has in her tank that it gigantic softball sized monster. I've heard they can cross breed though. About how big is your little one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

My small blue snail is shooter marble size. The other 3 are about ping-pong ball sized. About 3x bigger than any of my fish!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Softball sized ones are likely cana complex. They can be illegal in certain states. Those are voracious plant eaters.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

From what I learn on wiki, the apple snail was developed for a cheap source of protein (as Escargot) for rural Chinese people... except the food didn't catch on, but the snail did!!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I don't even want to know how much bioload my adult trapdoor snails have :shock: Nerites seem to poop alot too.Several 3 inch snails all pooping at once....ew


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

That is actually kind of cool. They were too cute to eat! :lol:

Oh no! I better call Liz and ask her about that! She just bought it at a pet store and it got HUGE :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

This is an interesting post. I have MTS in my planted tank, but am debating a different type of snail to keep up on the dropped/decaying plant leaves I can't get to when I do my water changes...the MTS and otos I currently have don't seem to be doing much in that department. I don't want anything to actually eat my healthy plants though...


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I did it! I brought my 3 large snails to my favorite Petco, and gave them to the kid on fish duty. He has tanks, and was so thrilled with the snails! I hope he takes them home himself. I also bought a high-quality Fluval filter for a 30-50 gallon tank. The one that came with my 29 gal is junk. I ordered some ramshorns from ebay and also got a free one from this Petco; ther was one in the tank that may be too big for a betta to eat (right!)


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

oops, gotta change that signature!


----------

